# Drive line



## rino1965 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi all, 2018 Rogue. Just wondering if anyone one else has this issue. when accelerating or cruising if I let go of accelerate quickly I feel a slight rocking motion just as if there is to much free play in the driveline like in the CVT or any of the CV joints , kind of annoying . Impute please, Thank you


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

If you can jack up (use jack stands please) the car and slide under it, grab the drive line with both hands and see if you have any play in it. There should be zero lateral movement. It's still under warranty, right?


----------



## rino1965 (Nov 29, 2018)

Yes still under warranty, took it to dealer but found nothing, Ill try your suggestion, Thank you


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

It should be remorselessly rigid. If you feel slop or clunks, have or looked at. That said, it drive line can move back and forth some (longitudaly) to allow rear axle play.


----------

